# Barbara Schöneberger machts "französisch" x4



## Tokko (23 Feb. 2008)

​


----------



## Fr33chen (24 Feb. 2008)

Lol, was ist das denn? :3drofl::3drofl::3drofl:

Aber danke dafür!


----------



## troja57 (24 Feb. 2008)

Hmmm, gibts das auch als vid?


----------



## Tokko (24 Feb. 2008)

troja57 schrieb:


> Hmmm, gibts das auch als vid?



Es soll eins geben, evtl. auch ein Gif.

Bin auf der Suche....:mussweg:


Gruß
Tokko


----------



## Fr33chen (25 Feb. 2008)

Tokko schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche....:mussweg:


Und du hast es ja gefunden 
http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=25425
(Dies ist eine Art Mod-Hinweis  )
Danke nochmals für beides! :thumbup:


----------



## savvas (26 Feb. 2008)

Schmatz Schmatz, Saug Saug.


----------



## joe_banana (29 Feb. 2008)

Vielen Dank!

An die Folge "Blondes Gift" kann ich mich noch erinnern, wie könnte ich sie denn vergessen ;-)


----------



## chatterboxdeluxe (2 März 2008)

was war denn das???


----------



## Mantis (19 Aug. 2008)

Schönen Dank für Babsi.


----------



## armin (19 Aug. 2008)

denn Mund hat sie ja dazu nur das falsche Spielzeug:drip:


----------



## ggshooter (22 Aug. 2008)

*g*


----------



## conner78 (2 Sep. 2008)

gibt es da auch ein Video davon?


----------



## haraj0 (3 Sep. 2008)

Einfach geil


----------



## nokio (4 Sep. 2008)

was für ne sau ^^ die sendung hätte ich gerne gesehn


----------



## bernddd (5 Sep. 2008)

wowwwww


----------



## klint (13 Sep. 2008)

vielen dank :thumbup:


----------



## kopfhoerer (16 Sep. 2008)

dankesehr :thumbup:


----------



## ripuli12002 (17 Sep. 2008)

danke für die schönen bilder


----------



## pezi (22 Sep. 2008)

Schönen Dank für Babsi :laola:


----------



## biber22 (22 Sep. 2008)

Babsi ist einfach zu cool.


----------



## blueparadise.m (23 Sep. 2008)

die ist ja geil


----------



## hs01 (25 Sep. 2008)

fein...


----------



## kugl.kugl (27 Sep. 2008)

das is echt geil:drip::drip:


----------



## nugnug (27 Sep. 2008)

was für ein anblick


----------



## MrCap (28 Sep. 2008)

*DANKE - meine beiden Traumfrauen in einem Clip* :thumbup::drip::thumbup:
:drip: Kann man sich da nicht als Testperson anmelden :drip:


----------



## tobacco (18 Nov. 2008)

Ich denk mir meinen teil


----------



## manes (18 Nov. 2008)

Wie geil ist das denn:thumbup:


----------



## Sizzla (18 Nov. 2008)

legger


----------



## morisan (18 Nov. 2008)

Tolle Bilder! Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## canditeye (18 Nov. 2008)

looks like sucking a cock


----------



## Weltenbummler (19 Apr. 2009)

super geil.


----------



## aloistsche (19 Apr. 2009)

nett


----------



## Morkel (21 Apr. 2009)

ist ja geil
jaja blondes gift war schon super


----------



## Punisher (21 Apr. 2009)

Optisch ansprechend.


----------



## Wizzard88 (21 Apr. 2009)

Sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## figo7 (21 Apr. 2009)

Oha, ich glaubs nicht  thxxxx


----------



## hajo (26 Apr. 2009)

danke, selten aber mutig


----------



## mark lutz (28 Apr. 2009)

das hat sie bestimmt drauf denk ich


----------



## herbert1984go (29 Apr. 2009)

Danke


----------



## dyndnsdsl (29 Apr. 2009)

super


----------



## prasser (29 Apr. 2009)

scharrrrf!


----------



## Calli (29 Apr. 2009)

hehe thx für die pics


----------



## Peta (30 Apr. 2009)

sehr schöne bilder, diese frau hat einfach klasse :thumbup:


----------



## nexusdaniel (10 Mai 2009)

Jetzt wissen wir das die das beherscht


----------



## NAFFTIE (10 Mai 2009)

wow spitze lach :thumbup: das gibts ja garnicht dickes :thx:super1:laola2::3dthumbup:


----------



## der_fehler (11 Mai 2009)

das würd ich mir auch gefallen lassen


----------



## electronaut69 (12 Mai 2009)

Danke für Babsi!!!


----------



## grindelsurfer (12 Mai 2009)

Französisch ist doch eine tolle Sprache.Vielen Dank!


----------



## Kevler1991 (12 Mai 2009)

:thumbup:gut gemacht


----------



## fisch (14 Mai 2009)

Tolle Idee.
Könnte man doch mal wieder bringen.
:thumbup:


----------



## larssen (16 Mai 2009)

die hats drauf


----------



## jimmy3729 (17 Mai 2009)

lovely


----------



## Savage123 (21 Mai 2009)

bin grad am video runterladen


----------



## laube2000ü (22 Mai 2009)

klasse bilder,danke


----------



## Aton (27 Mai 2009)

hihi aber lustiger ist das wo oliver pocher ihr an die Brust fassen darf


----------



## Nipplepitcher (27 Mai 2009)

Der Frau trau ich alles zu.
Die ist kaum zu toppen.

Deshalb verstehe ich es nicht warum die Frau die 50.000€
nicht vom PB mitgenommen hat


----------



## shaft07 (27 Mai 2009)

einfach ein traum! hahaha! super!


----------



## Aqua (28 Mai 2009)

Dankööööö !!!


----------



## mfranke75 (29 Mai 2009)

die Frau ist der Hammer,Danke


----------



## GinGin (29 Mai 2009)

hab gehört, sie kann auch bißchen spanisch!?


----------



## surf (24 Juli 2009)

lecker


----------



## Buterfly (24 Juli 2009)

Hehe nicht schlecht das Bild


----------



## PeteConrad (25 Juli 2009)

Nice view!


----------



## FCB_Cena (25 Juli 2009)

:thx:


----------



## tha-fuchs (25 Juli 2009)

holaaa


----------



## cs78 (27 Juli 2009)

vielen Dank


----------



## cojonesdelhierro (28 Juli 2009)

Danke - Nun ja, gekonnt ist halt gekonnt, da sieht man gleich den Pro


----------



## GinGin (29 Juli 2009)

einfach nur perfekt


----------



## ripuli12002 (29 Juli 2009)

danke für eine der schönsten deutschen!!


----------



## phelan_holle (29 Juli 2009)

Wow, und soetwas um diese Sendezeit


----------



## kayleigh (29 Juli 2009)

Sie ist nicht sehr schlank...aber von den Promimädels eine der angenehmsten Erscheinungen. Sie ist immer natürlich und mit Sicherheit nicht prüde ;-)


----------



## anskontakt (29 Juli 2009)

hammer


----------



## ergo11 (29 Juli 2009)

nun Ja, gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## lavezzi (29 Juli 2009)

wow


----------



## cuprum2005 (30 Juli 2009)

i love her, thanks


----------



## ole-hellbom (30 Juli 2009)

saug saug , schon ein Traum, immer wieder

ole


----------



## omg_wtf (30 Juli 2009)

Ach, Blondes Gift, das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## WhiskeyJack07 (1 Aug. 2009)

genial


----------



## stp3info (2 Aug. 2009)

welcher ist wohl in gebrauch?


----------



## BigMo90 (31 Aug. 2009)

mhm no comment ^^  rofl1


----------



## Grana (7 Sep. 2009)

Warum sind die Bilder aus dem Russisches Fernsehen ,zu betrachten ?


----------



## schneiderchs (20 Okt. 2009)

nettes Bild


----------



## de game (21 Okt. 2009)

die könnte ruhig mal einen porno drehen....


----------



## Sari111 (21 Okt. 2009)

Danke


----------



## h317dy (22 Okt. 2009)

hahaha....wie geil...danke


----------



## wapler (25 Dez. 2009)

[

blasen kann sie


----------



## neman64 (25 Dez. 2009)

Tokko schrieb:


> ​



:thx: für die tollen geilen Bilder.


----------



## weserbutscher (25 Dez. 2009)

Ihre Art mag ich ja nicht so sich zu geben. Aber das muss ich ja sage, so in der Öffentlichkeit stehen und sich sowas trauen, Respekt. Man wundert sich nichts davon in der Zeitung gelesen zu haben.


----------



## muchusmarakas (27 Dez. 2009)

:WOW: das dürfte sie auch mal bei mir xD


----------



## BlueLynne (28 Dez. 2009)

das soll französisch sein ??


----------



## Hoodieman (30 Dez. 2009)

Wenn das nicht lässig ist^^


----------



## Endgamer77 (9 Juli 2010)

Für diese eindeutigen Bilder müsste man dem
Threadersteller ein Denkmal bauen!
Herzlichen Dank


----------



## marty3 (9 Juli 2010)

Gerne mehr. Danke.


----------



## christopher123 (11 Juli 2010)

Babsi ist einfach toll


----------



## --panzer-- (22 Juli 2010)

*Barbara Schöneberger*

das is ma ne frau... :thumbup:


----------



## Reingucker (14 Feb. 2011)

die macht einfach alles


----------



## posemuckel (14 Feb. 2011)

Die kann das.


----------



## chaintz (16 Feb. 2011)

nett


----------



## woodyjezy (17 Feb. 2011)

Ohne Worte!


----------



## tomkal (17 Feb. 2011)

Eine Frau, die weiß was sie will - Wunder gibt es immer wieder.






Tokko schrieb:


> ​


----------



## rebelx (17 Feb. 2011)

wohoo, heiß heiß heiß!


----------



## guardpsg (18 Feb. 2011)

danke


----------



## sexybachelor (18 Feb. 2011)

super! danke.


----------



## Carix (19 Feb. 2011)

danke


----------



## muhaha123 (22 Feb. 2011)

ich wäär gern ne banane, schaalala la laaa... :thumbup:


----------



## saunabox85 (26 Feb. 2011)

nice...vielen dank


----------



## DAO (26 Feb. 2012)

I glaub sie kann es !!!


----------



## muchusmarakas (26 Feb. 2012)

mehr davon  gibs dazu auch nen gif?


----------



## jelomirah (26 Feb. 2012)

:thx: für die bilder


----------



## Bamba123 (27 Feb. 2012)

danke


----------



## Krawattenmann (27 Feb. 2012)

Super Ding, gibt es auch einen clip?


----------



## friedel (29 Feb. 2012)

Da möchte ich gern Dildo sein.


----------



## Argento1000 (29 Feb. 2012)

Clip wäre toll


----------



## JimPanse2214 (29 Feb. 2012)

Danke!


----------



## pcjens (2 März 2012)

Sie kanns doch ganz gut oder?


----------



## klappstuhl (2 März 2012)

Holla, ich würde den Test gerne erweitern!  Danke!


----------



## muchusmarakas (6 März 2012)

gibs dazu auch nen gif?


----------



## scheissrwo (6 März 2012)

Danke! :thumbup:


----------



## Bamba123 (9 März 2012)

danke


----------



## der_fuchs (16 März 2012)

wie jung sie da noch ist


----------



## dakota22 (17 März 2012)

Super hot...vielen dank


----------



## suchelatex (24 März 2012)

da schaltet sich das kopfkino direkt ein!


----------



## der_bringer_19 (25 März 2012)

danke


----------



## hannibal01 (25 März 2012)

Danke, danke.


----------



## Didl (25 März 2012)

ich kann den video nicht öffnen....was mach ich falsch...


----------



## saikone (29 März 2012)

Tokko schrieb:


> ​



Ahh so geht das....


----------



## James1981 (30 März 2012)

Woooow


----------



## Ewald (30 März 2012)

Sehr schön:thumbup:


----------



## 6Kev94 (30 März 2012)

na das ist ein ding wow


----------



## dersucheressen (21 Apr. 2012)

Sie ist und bleibt ein "Luder2 :thumbup:


----------



## fsk1899 (23 Apr. 2012)

wtf? geilo


----------



## lie (23 Apr. 2012)

sehr geil


----------



## Jone (23 Apr. 2012)

:thx: ich glaube es gefällt ihr - weiter so .....


----------



## unstepfe (28 Sep. 2012)

:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## borninhell (29 Sep. 2012)

Sehr Geil!!! Danke


----------



## Eisenbeisser (30 Sep. 2012)

Haha geil


----------



## hateitorloveit (30 Sep. 2012)

absolut mega heiß *.*


----------



## throatwobbler (8 Okt. 2012)

toll, Danke!


----------



## cochise (5 Nov. 2012)

Fach- u. Quotenfrau


----------



## Sipo (12 Nov. 2012)

immer wieder geil. es regt zum nachdenken an....


----------



## caramonn (12 Nov. 2012)

schön ... schön ...


----------



## BJFry24 (12 Nov. 2012)

Barbara Schöneberger ist meiner Meinung nach eine der heißesten Frauen im TV. Danke dafür!


----------



## ll_basi (12 Nov. 2012)

feine sache


----------



## dadaist (18 Nov. 2012)

danke dafür!


----------



## sososo123 (18 Nov. 2012)

Danke sehr. Nice


----------



## Klaus60 (21 Nov. 2012)

wäre was fürs morgenmagazin


----------



## Tacito (21 Nov. 2012)

cant see nothing


----------



## x5thw (21 Nov. 2012)

süsser Blasehase......


----------



## soulseeker (22 Nov. 2012)

Danke!!!!!!!!!


----------



## habasport (22 Nov. 2012)

die beste ist se


----------



## pivkelung (22 Nov. 2012)

lol was war da los?


----------



## bantam77 (23 Nov. 2012)

Ein schönes Pärchen!


----------



## johnboywerder (23 Nov. 2012)

Dankeschön


----------



## zooboy (24 Nov. 2012)

wow! gerne mehr davon!


----------



## Buscho (24 Nov. 2012)

Danke, danke


----------



## pennx (25 Nov. 2012)

haha, oh man


----------



## Milchpulver (26 Nov. 2012)

Geil. DANKE!!!!

;D


----------



## eroswalter (29 Nov. 2012)

verdammt hot


----------



## ffw1981 (29 Nov. 2012)

Tokko schrieb:


> ​


An die Folge "Blondes Gift" kann ich mich noch erinnern,


----------



## Azshara (29 Nov. 2012)

Wow, Danke für die Caps!


----------



## scudo (30 Nov. 2012)

Hammer Geil


----------



## Fritzel88 (30 Nov. 2012)

Leider gibts keine Blondes Gift mehr


----------



## Bianchi (5 Dez. 2012)

Der Hammer :thumbup:


----------



## muchusmarakas (6 Dez. 2012)

gibs dazu irgendwo ein video dazu?


----------



## elvira62 (1 Feb. 2013)

Sie ist einfach geil, tolle Frau:thumbup:


----------



## waunky (1 Feb. 2013)

gerne auch bei mir


----------



## kaplan1 (22 März 2013)

Vielen Dank dafür°!°


----------



## dlsetz (23 März 2013)

haha... danke!


----------



## MegaV80 (24 März 2013)

is ja mal geil die sendung hätte ich gerne gesehen


----------



## infelno (24 März 2013)

Danke dafür


----------



## taubus (25 März 2013)

alles klar


----------



## Gerd23 (25 März 2013)

Babsi kann das.......


----------



## mathias_353004 (25 März 2013)

zum glück ist ihre babypause bald vorbei,werde dann wieder die ndr-talkshow "geniessen"


----------



## sven27 (25 März 2013)

wooow.danke!


----------



## Oida (7 Apr. 2013)

Ha ha, wie geil ist das denn? Barbara ist einfach so schön schmerzfrei...


----------



## heinihero (10 Apr. 2013)

WoW Danke dafür


----------



## ChakuZaa (10 Apr. 2013)

Was ist mit dem Gif oder vid, gibts das noch ? 
Komm bei dem link auf der ersten page nicht weiter :-O


----------



## dazzling (17 Apr. 2013)

wie lange ist das denn her? schaut aber gut aus


----------



## Sethos I (18 Apr. 2013)

ich komme ins träumen......danke


----------



## TheHulkster (19 Apr. 2013)

sehr schön danke


----------



## herb007 (19 Apr. 2013)

Wow, einfach ein tolle Frau
Danke


----------



## disastius (4 Mai 2013)

Gibts dazu nen Clip?


----------



## coldmirror_rules (4 Mai 2013)

vielen dank, cool


----------



## germandream (4 Mai 2013)

Schön, danke


----------



## coco.e (4 Mai 2013)

oh ja, barbara hat echt ein wahnsinnig hübsches gesicht!!!
ihre lippen habe ich gerade nicht mehr in erinnerung
da war noch eine b-vergrößerung...

das die damen mit schönem busen, diesen wohl häufig zu klein finden...


----------



## schnitzellokus (5 Mai 2013)

Da kommt auch ganz schnell auf andere Gedanken


----------



## technoboy89 (16 Mai 2013)

Ohhh, schon älter . aber sie weiß sicherlich wie man gut französich spricht


----------



## wom (17 Mai 2013)

schön,vielen dank dafür


----------



## klowurst90 (21 Mai 2013)

vielen vielen dank


----------



## OjAh07 (22 Mai 2013)

oha...... danke dafür


----------



## Galrath (17 Juni 2013)

sehr nette bildchen


----------



## MrLeiwand (18 Juni 2013)

sehr geil :drip:


----------



## DWT (19 Juni 2013)

Übung macht den Meister


----------



## memy (25 Juni 2013)

was für tolle bilder...sie ist der hammer^^


----------



## finsterle2003 (24 Jan. 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Bilder, Gruß


----------



## Aigle (4 Feb. 2014)

Nicht schlecht  Danke!


----------



## destroyer14 (5 Feb. 2014)

Barbara danke


----------



## Promigeil (16 Feb. 2014)

Das kann sie bei mir auh gerne mal machen


----------



## carchase (21 Feb. 2014)

Die Frau ist echt der Hammer, danke fürs Teilen


----------



## Manuel123456 (2 März 2014)

warum nicht immer so ?


----------



## marct (23 März 2014)

ohh yeah baby...mach weiter, tiefer. Toll


----------



## marcowusel (28 März 2014)

Einfach die beste!


----------



## misterx73 (29 März 2014)

Juhu Blondes Gift, die Sendung war gut


----------



## zdaisse (29 März 2014)

Danke einfach nur WOW!


----------



## drmoni (12 Juli 2014)

Gab´s da jetzt auch ein Video?


----------



## Schaum1 (13 Juli 2014)

die schöneberger einfach immer sympatisch


----------



## TheSnake (15 Juli 2014)

GIF gibt's bei Google, einfach nach "barbara schöneberger dildo gif" suchen..


----------



## SergioRamos4 (26 Juli 2014)

super scharf :thx:


----------



## ponkelkind (24 Aug. 2014)

auf was fürn scheiss die in der sendung kamen


----------



## yopo (5 Mai 2015)

Dankeschön ☺☺


----------



## Chaoskrieger (6 Mai 2015)

Dürfte Babsi bei mir auch mal machen...ihr Französisch aufbessern


----------



## rondi (14 Juni 2015)

tolle show damals


----------



## nato25 (5 Juli 2015)

Würde mich jederzeit als Testobjekt zur verfügung stellen!


----------



## data.echo (5 Juli 2015)

nicht schlecht


----------



## Tommyto (7 Juli 2015)

danke für die bilder!!


----------



## Charly111 (7 Juli 2015)

super babsi


----------



## hanne04 (14 Juli 2015)

megaheiss.....da werd ich nervös


----------



## bambo1 (18 Juli 2015)

ich wusste nicht dass sie französisch spricht


----------



## Karlo78 (21 Juli 2015)

cool, danke


----------



## ADunkel (21 Juli 2015)

:thx: für Babsi


----------



## bornie29 (26 Juli 2015)

kopfkino:thx:


----------



## freedens (31 Juli 2015)

Ulala, hammer!


----------



## TREYTVCELEB (8 Aug. 2015)

Echt Nice


----------



## jaydoo (9 Aug. 2015)

Einfach nur nett anzusehen


----------



## Schlecker66 (20 Sep. 2015)

sie kanns ja


----------



## Rooney10 (10 Okt. 2015)

Ein Traum die geile Barbara


----------



## hf555 (12 Okt. 2015)

Danke für Barbara.


----------



## CHIEFROCKER (12 Okt. 2015)

Die ist cool, danke für die Bilder!


----------



## emdotjay (12 Okt. 2015)

:* sie hat sicher genug erfahrung damit


----------



## xmichelx (13 Okt. 2015)

Super. Vielen Dank!


----------



## take1966 (13 Okt. 2015)

An die Folge "Blondes Gift" kann ich mich noch erinnern


----------



## Röseberg (17 Okt. 2015)

na, das sieht zumindest mal nicht nur zufällig obszön aus


----------



## bandor (22 Okt. 2015)

gelernt ist gelernt.


----------



## luke.b91 (22 Okt. 2015)

was macht die denn da


----------



## cheesygouda (29 Dez. 2015)

wow das hätte ich auch mal gerne


----------



## schurwald (8 Feb. 2016)

Ein Traum 
Danke!


----------



## osmanlii (20 Feb. 2016)

danke tolles bild


----------



## peter382 (20 Feb. 2016)

die Schöneberger hat so geile Brüste


----------



## aschmaab (21 Feb. 2016)

Sehr schön ... Vielen Dank!


----------



## vwfan (21 Feb. 2016)

ulla lala , schöner schnapschuss


----------



## amateur (18 Apr. 2016)

Interessant


----------



## mofo2go (11 Mai 2016)

danke! was für ne hammer frau


----------



## paddy9510 (18 Mai 2016)

Die könnte auch mal an meiner Banane knabbern


----------



## melker (20 Juni 2016)

Hammer g....


----------



## Hashhhtag (25 Juni 2016)

Hammer!


----------



## tappt (2 Okt. 2016)

Danke sehr! :thx:


----------



## Tittelelli (2 Okt. 2016)

paddy9510 schrieb:


> Die könnte auch mal an meiner Banane knabbern



Du meinst wohl Banänchen :WOW::WOW:


----------



## Build0r (11 Nov. 2016)

das darf die geile Schnitte bei mir auch


----------



## Darth Sebum (13 Nov. 2016)

grrrrrr. Super Frau


----------



## Snake_Blisken (1 März 2017)

auch eine Idee ...


----------



## monsuisse (9 Apr. 2017)

thanks


----------



## mobi_sadi (10 Apr. 2017)

Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke


----------



## Peter4321 (11 Apr. 2017)

Dankeschön! :thx:


----------



## DrHase (13 Apr. 2017)

In echt doch besser


----------



## Hunterman (25 Apr. 2017)

alte Zeiten


----------



## monsuisse (27 Apr. 2017)

thanks:thumbup:


----------



## Hans36 (28 Apr. 2017)

geile sau danke


----------



## bdgghghgf (3 Mai 2019)

danke :thx:


----------



## cellophan (4 Mai 2019)

"Andere Frauen bekommen von neuen Schuhen Blasen, bei mir ist das anders herum"
Zitat von Babs bei 7 Tag, 7 Köpfe


----------

